

MicroPython – Python for microcontroller - kiechu
https://micropython.org/

======
3327
GAME CHANGER. sorry for caps but this is huge. I have used arduino heavily but
I can tell you it has its specifics and a universally accepted language with
nice syntax like python will generate a massive uptick in projects and
creativity.

That being said I would love to contribute.

~~~
cju
Do you know the eLua Project? It might also correspond to what you want.

[http://www.eluaproject.net/](http://www.eluaproject.net/)

~~~
3327
interesting thanks

------
gexos
Looks promising, i found this post if someone is interested:
[https://blog.dbrgn.ch/2014/5/6/first-tests-with-
micropython/](https://blog.dbrgn.ch/2014/5/6/first-tests-with-micropython/)

------
kator
Reminds me of the "Java Processor" [1]

I wonder if anyone is trying to revive that now?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_processor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_processor)

~~~
mrsteveman1
While proprietary and not very open to (or usable at all by...) hobbyists,
ARMs Jazelle[1] is listed there at the bottom:

> The most prominent use of Jazelle DBX is by manufacturers of mobile phones
> to increase the execution speed of Java ME games and applications. A
> Jazelle-aware Java Virtual Machine (JVM) will attempt to run Java bytecodes
> in hardware, while returning to the software for more complicated, or
> lesser-used bytecode operations. ARM claims that approximately 95% of
> bytecode in typical program usage ends up being directly processed in the
> hardware.

Jazelle seems to be "old news" now though, replaced by something else.

While not the same thing as a hardware Java implementation, JavaCard[2] is
pretty interesting. It's quite a bit different from "big" Java (especially the
language features available), but it's very widely adopted in mobile phone SIM
cards and traditional smart cards. I've got a yubikey neo here which is a
JavaCard smartcard intentionally left very open to experimentation (the keys
needed to manage the card and upload new applets aren't secret). I've uploaded
applets to it on my own, both the OpenPGP applet and some simple stuff I wrote
to play around.

[1][http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazelle](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazelle)

[2][http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Card](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Card)

------
ntoll
FYI Damien George (creator of MicroPython) will be giving a couple of talks at
next month's PyconUK ([http://pyconuk.org/](http://pyconuk.org/)) about said
project. If there's enough interest, there may even be a more practical hands
on session too.

------
Quequau
I'm not really a huge fan of Python. None the less this is a really
interesting project... makes me wonder if something similar could be done
using Scheme.

------
wiradikusuma
I can understand the need for smaller runtime, but why a dedicated board? I
mean, what not on top of arduino/pi/other existing board?

~~~
bduerst
I'm just speculating, but maybe for low-level driver standardization?

I've used devices with python projects on the pi and some of the driver setup
can get tricky.

------
porter
Is there a list of interesting/useful non-hobby projects made with this? Or
even something similar to this?

~~~
estebank
Considering that it just came out, no.

------
nichochar
I would love to have some opinions of people that have used this. What for and
how was it?

